# Threesome



## Millberry (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## JLeonard (Jan 2, 2021)

Yep! Know the feeling.   
Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 2, 2021)

Millberry

not a topic for this forum .


----------



## forktender (Jan 3, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Millberry
> 
> not a topic for this forum .


It is called "The Smoking Meat Forums" Is it not?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 3, 2021)

forktender said:


> It is called "The Smoking Meat Forums" Is it not?



That's the first thing that goes through peoples mind when I tell them (the name) about these forums ...


----------



## forktender (Jan 4, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> That's the first thing that goes through peoples mind when I tell them (the name) about these forums ...


I was seriously worried about what I was going to see the very first time I clicked on the link to this forum that  a friend sent me. Because the very same friend  regularly sends out some pretty damn racey* videos out to his buddy contacts.


----------



## Millberry (Jan 4, 2021)

Yes- I was attending "Striper Club" meetins to learn about catching those fish.  People read it as Stripper Club


----------

